# symlinks ÄNDERN



## wiseguy (9. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

ist es irgendwie möglich symlinks zu ändern anstatt sie zu löschen und neu (mit dem geänderten Pfad) zu erstellen?

Ich habe mehrere Symlinks auf ein Verzeichnis, das sich an einer Stelle befindet, welche sich evtl. auch mal ändern kann. Dann wäre es schön, wenn ich einen symlink auf dieses Verzeichnis anlegen könnte und die anderen symlinks dann hardlinks auf diesen wären. Und wenn sich der Pfad ändert brauch ich nur bei irgendeinem der symlinks den link-Pfad ändern...

mfg


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2008)

Du kannst den Symlink meines Wissens nach nur löschen und dann neu anlegen, wenn Du sein Ziel ändern mächtest. Den Namen des Symlinks kannst Du mit mv ändern.


----------



## wiseguy (10. Nov. 2008)

das hab ich mir gedacht - schade eigentlich, weil das ne interessante Funktion wäre. (Den Namen ändern nutzt mir natürlich nichts... ganz abgesehen davon sind die hardlinks davon unberühert - für den Fall das man das mal brauchen sollte...)


----------

